# Wilson combat



## AceTactical10 (Oct 26, 2021)

Has anyone used both of the Wilson combat deluxe spring kits, specifically the Duty and competition? If so, which is preferred? I want to set my 92fs up as a competition firearm, but still be able to use it for EDC.


----------

